# HOLY TRINITY!!!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)




----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

One of the craziest plays you will ever see. I can't believe in that entire play there was'nt a forward lateral. That would have been a fun play to withess in person even if it is Div 3.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

HOLY COW!!   I expected to see something like the Saints did the other year in the playoffs (or right before can't remember), but that didn't even come close to this. I've never seen anything like that especially with so much margin for error.
Nice find Nic!


----------

